# Saving a voice memo on iPhone into iTunes



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

How?  I've done it, but I don't remember how.  Probably isn't hard / complicated, but I don't remember.  I previously saved a few into iTunes.  It looks like one album there.  AppleCare told me those voice memos in iTunes can't be burned onto a disc.  True?  Or how?  I made a voice memo of a podcast of me on the radio with Jeff Probst!!  I want to save that any ol' way I can.   

OK.  I did just somehow save it into iTunes.  Can I burn it?  AppleCare has told me NO, but can it be done?


----------

